# LK150 knitting machne



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Can anyone offer me any information on this? I've NEVER before tried machine knitting but thinking of it. It apparently has been converted to a 200 needle. Don't even know what that means. lol. 

I have only really been knitting hats, but I wonder, if I have a knitting machine, can I be knitting other things to go with it? Including hats?

It has been offered to me for $250.00 good deal? Let me know Thanks everyone


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't tell if its a good deal without knowing the condition. What does it mean converted to 200 needles??? How exactly was that done?
What comes with it? If its been converted, what accessories can be used with it?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

check out ebay before you buy...i have bought 2 lk150s from them, one for 35 and one for 20..... these have been around for 25 or 30 years and many are still in new shape if they didn't get used much...ebay sales often depend on how many machines are on sale at the time.... when there are a dozen of the same type available, they won't go for anywhere near 250.... for that you can get a good metal bed machine with lots more bells and whistles....


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

this place sells them http://www.yarn-store.com/silver-reed-lk150-knitting-machine.html they go for 440.00.

you can go here
http://www.mkworldlive.com/mkpod/mk-world-live-fun-sessions/

twice a month she gives free sessions, you get to meet others with like interest (uses web and head set) she also has a class for the lk150 how to use it and get the most out of it


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for all the information


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I had the money I would purchase it myself but alas i do not so I will keep dreaming, it is on my wish list


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

This 150 is a used machine? How has it been converted to 200 needles? Extension bed? The 150 has 150 needles. The machine used to be a Studio,is now made by Silver Reed. The new machines are Silver Reeds.

I recently purchased a new Silver LK-150. For years I have had a Bond in a box in the closet and got it back out and gave it a try. Please don't go for a Bond. While many love the machine, the LK 150, which is also a plastic bed, is far superior and worth the extra money. The 150 is a workhorse. I just made 30 hats for charity on mine.  Granted the hats could be made on any machine, the 150 knocked them out. I highly recommend a 150. You can use worsted weight or smaller yarn. You are supposed to be able to us chunky weight on every other needle, have not tried that. I don't know of any KM where you can use all yarns on a single machine. They are probably out there though. If you buy a second-hand machine, make sure it has all the parts and manual. Since the machine is still being manufactured, those items are obtainable but it is a pain to be running all of that down. If the machine is in excellent condition, I would think ebay would be fine. Lately I have not seen a new or gently used 150 go for less than $250-$300. Once in a while there will be a brand new one offered. Seems like the last new one went for about $340. If so, the bidding will be strong so be prepared to deal with that. The 150 carriage dial is designed to be similar to the same size in hand knitting needles, as in #8 knitting needle would be #8 setting on the carriage dial. I don't think you could go wrong with a 150! Granted it does not have ribber or punchcard capabilities, you can do alot on it with standard yarns. There are YouTube videos and also an LK-150 Yahoo group. Lot's of help out there.  Good luck with it.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I just saw that you are in Canada. The dollars I am talking about are U.S. dollars, so keep that in mind. I can think of a Canadian dealer I have looked at online. Shipping is too high to the U.S. so no dealing with him, but you could look into that if interested.

How old is the machine you are looking at? $250 Canadian dollars seems high for a used machine, in my opinion.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Look at aallbrands.com click on knitting machines. He has long explainations about each machine and what can be done with it. I thought the 160 was the one you could add to. But do look on eBay, you might find one cheaper THere is a knitting Museum site that I found very helpful. It lists all the makes and then has all the machines made by the different mfg. with a description of each on and gives advice on what she likes or dislikes. Very good advice. Google it. Instead of spending that money on a machine that does less and doesn't have accesories that let you chnage the machine to do more things, you may find you wish you had bought a machine that does a lot. I have learned from this site that people love the Brothers for learning on and they can do so much more than a plain machine.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studio-LK-150-KNITTING-Machine-Mid-gauge-Box-/230677485968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b5731990#ht_5327wt_704

they have this on ebay



ghosking said:


> Can anyone offer me any information on this? I've NEVER before tried machine knitting but thinking of it. It apparently has been converted to a 200 needle. Don't even know what that means. lol.
> 
> I have only really been knitting hats, but I wonder, if I have a knitting machine, can I be knitting other things to go with it? Including hats?
> 
> It has been offered to me for $250.00 good deal? Let me know Thanks everyone


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THe one on eBay looks great. Don't bid over what other machines like that have been going for. For $250 I got a SInger 700 with the punchcard and design gadget in fantastic shape. SO look at a lot of you tube videos and see what interests you before you buy.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

This is the information I got 

I have a LK150 knitting machne for sale would you know anyone who might be interested in it. It was originally sold for $495 and I have lots of extras with it including the needle bed was made into a 200 needle bed. Selling for $250 with everything with it

Anyways, I have decided I don't want it, unfortunately my mind isn't what it used to be, and don't want to spend $250 to transfer something from someone else's closet to my own. So yes, this is located in Ontario, Canada and if there are any interests I can pass your information on to my Sister in Law and you can deal with her one on one  Thank you all for your information


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Before you spend the money you should look up what machines do unless you don't mind spending the $250.
By the way delivery from the states is a lot less than sending from Canada to the U.S.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

would you reply to my email address with the information to contact the canadian seller on this? thank you, diane


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

call fedEx 1800gofedex and get her zip code from her and get rates both ways.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

dianejohnson said:


> would you reply to my email address with the information to contact the canadian seller on this? thank you, diane


PM sent


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Just copy the info I wrote and you send it to her. You should be calling FedEx and getting the info. Good luck


----------

